# Homegroupuser$ choice on login screen



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I visited a colleague on Monday and his PC had two logins when first starting up 
1) Homegroupuser$ - which is highlighted
2) [email protected] - main admin login

Any suggestions as to 1) why it has appeared and 2) how to safely remove from the login screen

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

He has created two logins. One using a Microsoft ID and one using the Homegroup ID Password. He may have created a secondary user profile because one is corrupted. 
If he can log into both accounts, and wants to remove one, then login as the user profile he is keeping. Use EasyBCD to edit the boot file to remove the other user.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, so I need to use a third party piece of software to remove.

The link nolonger has a download 
I search and found this one
EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies
which says its free 
Do you know if this is a safe site - I don't really want to add additional problems to the PC


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

etaf said:


> Do you know if this is a safe site - I don't really want to add additional problems to the PC


NeoSmart is the official site for EasyBCD and gets an excellent WOT rating, so it should be safe.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Brilliant thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

He has been having issues with outlook 2010 
so he uninstalled and re-installed office 2010 
and the homegroupuser also disappeared 
and 2010 appears to be working OK now - at least so far !!!!

i'm mark solved


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm back again as I now have the PC and still have the issues 

Homegroupuser$ 
I can not remove 
EasyBCD - cant remove as its a Eufi 

lusrmgr.msc does not work with W10 Home edition
User groups do not work 
net user does not list 
i have disabled the homegroup service listner and provider

any more recommendations?


> The startup screen shows HomeGroupUser$ + "The Username or password is incorrect. Try again".
> When I click on the 'ok' box, the cursor leaps up the screen and I have to move it back to click on 'ok' again.
> The screen then shows the password box for HomeGroupUser$, and also displays two users in the bottom left corner - HomeGroupUser$ and my own account [My own account is the one I was required to set up when I upgraded from Win7 to Win10]
> I then have to click on my own account and the screen then shows the password login box for my account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Login, go to *Control Panel/Network and Sharing.* Make sure active network is *Home or Work* and not Public. 
Go to HomeGroup on left, leave HomeGroup. 
Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *and press enter. If the HomeGroup login is showing, highlight it and *Remove* it. If not, go to the *Advanced* Tab, click the *Advanced* button, open the yellow *Users* folder. If the home group user account is showing, highlight it and *delete* it. 
Go to Start/Search type* services.msc*. Scroll down to *HomeGroup listener *and *Provider*. Double click it and* Disable* the service. 
How To Disable or Enable the Homegroup Feature in Windows 7


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply

windows 10 home edition 1511



> Control Panel/Network and Sharing.


Set to Private



> netplwiz


opens the dialogue box - But everything is grayed out 
and i cannot change anything or select
Advanced TAB
Advanced
I get
This snapin my not be used with this edition..........

i have already disabled 
HomeGroup listener and Provider.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

fixed !!! 
netplwiz 
or
control userpasswords2 
i was not ticking on the - users must enter a username and password - to ungray the buttons !!!!!! 

Thanks for the help and support all done now


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Great! Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, thanks - I missed the bit to tick on the box
Users must use a password.......... which was unticked - so just a simple tock box 

thanks for the speedy help


----------

